# Intel Desktop Board Model DX79TO Extreme Series Problem



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 2, 2013)

I recently put together a new system.

Using the following parts in the configuration:

4960X CPU
Intel DX79TO X79 Motherboard
2x GTS 450 SLI (Until my 690 comes)
4x2GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3
4x Crucial M500 SSDs
Silverstone 1000W Gold Evolution
Corsair Carbide 540 Air Chassis.

Upon first startup it would not boot.

Things I tried to recover from cold boot.
1. Reset BIOS - Started a continuous short beep loop.
2. Swapped Powersupplys for a working used one. No change.
3. Checked for obstructions behind the motherboard causing short outs. - Found that the center spacer was a nub instead of a screw hole swapped for a screw hole space put it back together. - I noticed that the fans were spinning up quicker and sounded like they were fully powered where before they were just a low hum. But it still not booting.
4. Checked all the guides on the interent for answers. Most of them pointing to this problem originating in ASUS X58 boards across many causes of this type of cold boot. None of which could provide any solution without swapping out the motherboard.
5. And lastly today I decided to give in and have a PRO SHOP look at my system. They are going to run FULL diagnostic analysis on every component in my new system and center on the failing component. At this point I believe it to be the motherboard as BIOS reset did not work.
5. Also with the GPU's and RAM. I tried running them one at a time and swapped them out for old working ones and still it would not boot.

I know this is going to get done by Monday, but if anyone has any clue that I might need before Monday comes then I could pass the info off to the techs for them to have a heads up. thanks appreciate it


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2013)

You need to update the motherboard BIOS..
You need this BIOS for your motherboard to be able to recognize Ivy Bridge E:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...OSVersion=
								
							&DownloadType=BIOS


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 2, 2013)

I hate to break it to you, but you need to buy a different motherboard.  None of your components are broken.  The problem is that Intel motherboards do not and never will support Ivy Bridge-E.



			
				Anandtech said:
			
		

> When it exited the desktop motherboard market, Intel only promised to release new Haswell motherboards and to support them through the end of their warranty period. Intel never promised to release updated X79 motherboards for Ivy Bridge E, nor did it promise to update its existing X79 boards to support the new chips. *In a very disappointing move, Intel confirmed to me that none of its own X79 boards will support Ivy Bridge E.* I confirmed this myself by trying to boot a Core i7-4960X on my Intel DX79SI - the system wouldn’t POST. While most existing X79 motherboards will receive BIOS updates enabling IVB-E support, anyone who bought an Intel branded X79 motherboard is out of luck.




From http://www.anandtech.com/show/7255/intel-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2013)

Well that sucks


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2013)

It being a new system, can you return the motherboard?


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 2, 2013)

HammerON said:


> You need to update the motherboard BIOS..
> You need this BIOS for your motherboard to be able to recognize Ivy Bridge E:
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...OSVersion=
> 
> &DownloadType=BIOS



Is there any more info on this update because it doesn't say what it's for? Also the intel site spec list for supported processors does not include my CPU and doesn't state if a BIOS is able to be performed to include the compatibility.

edit: •Downgrading the BIOS to an earlier version is not recommended and may not be supported. An earlier BIOS version may not contain the support for the latest processors, bug fixes, critical security updates, or support for the latest board revisions currently being manufactured.

edit2 also on intel website : 
Found 0 Compatible Board(s) for Processor "I7-4960X" 

     For more information on Processor "I7-4960X" go here	 

Select the correct link below, or try your search again.


4th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme Processor I7-4960X (3.60 GHz)


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 2, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you need to buy a different motherboard.  None of your components are broken.  The problem is that Intel motherboards do not and never will support Ivy Bridge-E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO it's all worked out then. No harm done. Thanks for this info it was very helpful.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 2, 2013)

Frick said:


> It being a new system, can you return the motherboard?



I bought the board abroad. Fremont California. My last calculation on customs rates were that to ship a 690 (new) from America cost the price of the motherboard anyway - 300$ plus express shipping 80-125$. That would get me a rampage IV extreme over the counter here in Australia anyway.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 2, 2013)

so what motherboard to choose? Asus X79 Deluxe, X79 Sabertooth X79 Pro?

Also are Gigabyte making any good ones yet?


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 5, 2013)

Problem solved. The tech guys at it Warehouse have put an order in for a Rampage IV Genie. Last Asus board I had was a Rampage II Extreme with my 3 580's. They suggested the Rampage IV Formula for a high-end build but the Genie will suffice with just a single two slot card that I will be using.

This motherboard is a little beauty!


----------

